# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Fıkralar, Mizah ve Müzik >  Kızılderili Masalı

## Serdar102

KIZILDERİLİ MASALI
Evvel zaman içinde küçük bir oğlu olan bir Kızılderili reisi varmış. Bu Kızılderili reisi oğlunu usta bir avcı olarak yetiştirmek istediğinden her gün ormana avlanmaya götürürmüş. Günlerden bir gün ormanda avlanırken, Kızılderili reisin oğlunu maymunlar kaçırmış. Kızılderili reisi daldan dala atlayarak kaçan maymunları uzun süre takip ettikten sonra izlerini kaybetmiş. Daha sonraki birkaç gün oğlunu arama çabalarını sürdüren Kızılderili reisi, umudunu kaybetmiş ve üzgün bir şekilde kabilesine geri dönmüş. 

Aradan günler geçmiş. Fakat geçen günler gideni geri getirmediğinden üzüntüsü artan Kızılderili reisi, oğlunu bulmadan rahat olamayacağını anlayarak, en güvendiği adama kabilenin yönetimini bırakmış, oğlunu aramaya çıkmış. Kızılderili reisi yıllarca dağlarda, ormanlarda oğlundan bir iz bulmak umuduyla dolaşmış, durmuş. Oralarda gördüğü avcılara maymunların kaçırdığı oğlunu anlatmış. Oğlunun akıbeti hakkında bir şey bilip bilmediklerini sormuş. Avcılar böyle bir durumdan haberleri olmadıklarını söylemişler. Kızılderili reisi yılmadan, usanmadan arayışlarını sürdürmüş. Dağlarda, ormanlarda yüzlerce kez ölümle burun buruna gelmiş. Pek çok vahşi hayvanla gırtlak gırtlağa gelerek hayatını savunmuş. Yaralarını kendisi tedavi etmiş. Kızılderili reisin akıllara durgunluk veren var olma savaşını ve oğlunu bulmak için gösterdiği sonsuz gayreti sürekli olarak izleyen Manitu, sonunda, onun oğluna kavuşması gerektiği düşüncesinden yola çıkarak yardımcı olmaya karar vermiş. 

Bir gün, bir ormanda Kızılderili reisi oğlunu ararken, yerde yatan yaralı bir maymun görmüş. Kızılderili reisi maymuna biraz su içirince, maymun gözlerini açmış ve Manitunun izniyle dile gelmiş:  Reis biliyorum, oğlunu arıyorsun. Merak etme, yakında oğluna kavuşacaksın. Oğlunu maymunlar sultanı kaçırmıştı. Çok yaşlanmıştı. Tahtını bırakacağı bir varisi yoktu. Diğer maymunları ise sultan olabilecek yeterlilikte görmüyordu. Senin oğlunu görünce çok beğendi. İşte maymunların yeni sultanı dedi. Yaşlı sultan birkaç yıl sonra öldü. Senin oğlun maymunların sultanı oldu. Yaşı küçüktü ama çok cesurdu, çok yetenekliydi. Hiçbirimiz onun gözlerine bakmaya cesaret edemiyorduk, ondan korkuyorduk. Bu korku, ona duyulan saygının bir nedeni olsa gerek. Ayrıca çok da adaletliydi. Maymunlar arasındaki ilişkilerde olsun, maymunlarla diğer ormanlılar arasındaki ilişkilerde olsun haksızlık olmasına, hak yenmesine izin vermezdi. Doğruluk onun temel prensibiydi. Bu nedenlerden dolayı ona birer köle gibi itaat ettik. Şimdi on sekiz yaşında ve genç bir insan oldu. Uzun boylu, yakışıklı ve hayli güçlü. Birkaç gündür bu ormanda bulunuyor. Nedenini bilmiyorum. Güneşin battığı yöne doğru git. Onu yerde değil, ağaç dalları arasında ara. Ararken de  SultanSultanMaymunların sultanı. Ben geldim, baban geldi  diye ara sıra bağırırsın. O, senin çağrına uyarak yanına gelir. Benim adım Bontedir. Daldan dala atlarken yere düştüm. Sıradan bir maymun sayılırım. Ölümüm fark edilmez bile. Bunlar son sözlerimdir.  
Kızılderili reisi Bonteyi gömdükten sonra güneşin battığı yöne doğru uzun süre gitmiş. Arada bir de  SultanSultanMaymunların sultanı. Ben geldim, baban geldi  diye bağırmış. Nihayet ağaç dalları arasında genç sultan gözükmüş ve aşağı inerek babasının yanına gelmiş. Baba oğul daha sonra hasretle kucaklaşmışlar. 

Aradan birkaç gün geçtikten sonra Kızılderili reisi oğluna;  Gel oğul, kabilemize dönelim. Ben orada, sen de benim yanımda gereksin. Kabileden güzel bir kız seçer, evlenirsin, bana bir torun verirsin  deyince oğlu da  Baba hakkın var, söylediklerin olacak. Fakat hemen seninle dönmemi isteme benden. Nedenini de sorma. Sadece sen kabileye döndükten sonra benim de geleceğimi bil yeter.  
Kızılderili reisi oğlundan ayrıldıktan iki ay sonra kabilesine geri dönmüş. Döner dönmez de kıskıvrak yakalanıp işkence direğine bağlanmış. Gün dönmüş, akşam olmuş. Tamtamlar çalmaya başlamış. Orta yere yakılan ateşin çevresinde Kızılderili savaşçılar toplanmışlar ve reisin gelerek töreni başlatmasını bekliyorlarmış. Az sonra büyük çadırdan reis çıkmış ve tören alanına doğru yürümeye başlamış. İşte tam bu sırada korkunç bir çığlık duyulmuş, çığlığı atanın bir sarmaşığa tutunarak alana indiği ve reisin üstüne atıldığı görülmüş. Maymunların sultanı reisi etkisiz hale getirip ayağa kalktıktan sonra bir ıslık çalarak yüzlerce maymunun alana gelmesini sağlamış. 

Ne olup bittiğinin farkına varamayan ve şaşkın bir halde bakınıp duran Kızılderili savaşçıları maymunlar sultanının  Ben işkence direğinde bağlı olan reisin oğluyum. Birçoğunuz beni hatırlarsınız. Maymunlar beni kaçırmıştı. Sonra ben maymunların sultanı oldum. Burada yüzlerce maymun var, ormanda ise binlerce. Silahlarınızı atın ve teslim olun. Hiçbirinize bir şey olsun istemem. Babam yine reisiniz olacak ve kabilede eskisi gibi her şey çok güzel olacak  demesi üzerine silahlarını atıp teslim olmuşlar. İşkence direğinde bağlı bulunan babasını kurtaran maymunların sultanı, daha sonra babasının yıllar önce kabileden ayrılırken yönetimi bıraktığı en güvendiği adamı ve birkaç Kızılderiliyi bir çadırda bağlı olarak bulmuş ve kurtarmış. 
Maymunların sultanı iki yıl önce kabilesine geri dönerken ormanda çocukluk arkadaşlarından birkaçına rastlamış. Onlardan kendisi kaçırıldıktan sonra babasının onu aramaya çıktığını ve kabilenin yönetimini en güvendiği adama bıraktığını öğrenmiş. Fakat altı ay önce bir komplo ile yönetim değişikliği olduğunu ve şimdiki reisin yönetimi ele geçirdiğini söylemişler. Hiç mi hiç memnun değillermiş yeni reisten. Bunun üzerine maymunların sultanı kabileye gitmekten vazgeçmiş ve babasını aramaya çıkmış. Sonunda babasına kavuşan maymunların sultanı babasını kabileye geri dönmeye ikna ettikten sonra maymunlarıyla birlikte babasını takip etmiş. Babasının hiçbir şeyden haberi olmaması lazımmış, çünkü hazırladığı planında zorba reisin şüphelenmemesi ve onu kabilenin gözü önünde alaşağı etmek varmış. Maymunların sultanı babasına verdiği sözü tutarak kabileden güzel bir kızla evlenmiş. Doğruluk ve adalet ilkelerinden ödün vermeden yaşamını sürdürmüş. 

SON 

Yazan: Serdar Yıldırım

----------

